

Public Perceptions of Privacy and Security in the Post-Snowden Era - amirmc
http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/11/12/public-privacy-perceptions/

======
jokoon
I mostly worry about non-government entities seizing the opportunity to get
rich thanks to cyber warfare, something like an anarchic internet that you
can't trust whatsoever: industrial spying, selling data on a black market,
etc.

I guess if governments slow down on surveillance, they will also try to reduce
cyber criminality because the public decided that it's bad for a government to
snoop.

